# WOW, look at this breeding pair.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Was browsing Gumtree and came across this breeding pair of Cockatiels that are being sold, I would grab them in a second if I had the room!

FEMALE: pastelface split whiteface and olive/ emerald










MALE: pastelface split whiteface and silver


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty pair!

Is there something wrong with the females nose though?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Both appear to be very nice birds. Did the breeder say why they are selling the pair? Since they are 2 PF I suspect that they had a high morality of chicks in the nest, and the reason for the sale. Whereas if each bird was paired with a nice WF breeding success would be better.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The ad doesn't say why he is selling them, only that he "must sell" - here is the ad:

MUST SELL: breeding pair of pastelface cockatiels

*will only sell as a pair $150

*male= pastelface split whiteface and silver
female= pastelface split whiteface and olive/ emerald

the pair have bred last breeding season and are now mating. i have bred them successfully in both colony and seperated conditions and they are fine in both.

And as for the females nose, I don't know. Maybe there was a bit of an argument, lol. I wish I had more room, he doesn't live far either.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I would defintely separate them as a pair. many times PF to PF can bring out lethal genes with some of the offspring.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I agree with the others very pretty.....


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

very lovely indeed


----------

